# Mass Effect sig



## Reaper (Mar 14, 2009)

Took 15 mins


----------



## Fellow (Mar 15, 2009)

Nice effects, although I think it would look better if the man had his original color.


----------



## Sp33der (Mar 15, 2009)

put the text near the render, so you get a better focal


----------



## Satangel (Mar 15, 2009)

And put a border on it, finishing touch


----------

